
Show HN: Leads – Get the customer list of any tech company (Intercom,Stripe etc) - psychologistt
https://leads.whatruns.com/
======
psychologistt
Use Leads to gain customer insights of thousands of technologies. Identify
prospective leads using signals like spending power, traffic rank, and
geography. Sort, filter and refine the lead list before you export your lead
list.

There's a 7 day free-trial to try it for free!

